# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Графический планшет

## olegsnov

Нужен в подарок графический планшет для начинающего человека - но так, чтобы с ним можно было выйти хотя бы на начально-средний уровень. Может кто-нибудь посоветовать фирмы, модели? Цена - до 10тыс желательно

----------


## Zinchuk

Wacom Intuos Pro Medium очень хороший

----------


## evgesha3

Пользуюсь Wacom Intuos Draw. Очень нравится, да и цена доступна.

----------


## Денис13

У нас Wacom Intuos Pen Small, очень нравится и не дорогой до 7 тысяч.

----------


## advadovobia

Принимает дурной оборот.

----------

